# Fun game to play with your V



## jakersmomma

I play a game with Jake called "Hide the Treats". He picked up on it quite quickly, I used to make him stay while I hid the treats around the house but realized he was peeking!!! I now put him in my bedroom and he stays in there no problem because he knows we are playing a game (so cute!). I hide about 15 treats around the house, on the carpet in the corner, on tables, in a chair, in the window sill, anywhere really. I let him out of the bedroom and his nose hits the ground and he's off to find the treats. When he finds the last one, I just tell him "No more, that's it" and he knows they are gone. It really works him mentally and is really cute to watch. Thought I'd share. Anyone else have any fun indoor games they play with their Vizslas? It's been 14 degrees here in Michigan so we have not been out much. Surprisingly, Jake is handling it very well!!


----------



## Shivangi

We pretty much do the same thing, but hide her toys instead of treats. We make her sniff the toy before hiding it. Then, she's supposed to go 'find' them. 
She LOVES playing the game. We also play hide and seek with her the same way! Because she understands the 'Find' command, its great fun to hide in different parts of the house and call her out to 'find' us. ;D


----------



## jld640

Great games! I tried them both yesterday - absolutely fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Fox_Trot

try something like this, i would use plastic cups if you have them but its all i could think of using

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaoxZtG3mQM


----------



## sanchoz

We play the muffin game. Get a muffin tin. Since Edna June is tennis ball obsessed, the game is to put tennis balls in the muffin tin. When full with however many balls you are playing with she wins and you throw the balls from the tin in the air and yell MUFFINS. She goes wild chasing balls and eventually you do it again... and again...and again... 

Much better than Death by Tennis Balls.


----------



## welovezoey

we play a smiler game game with our vizsla. What i do is put her in the toy room and close the door. then i drag a treat (usually a pup-peroni) around the house. when i let her out she will follow the trail. its a lot of fun to she her try to find it!


----------



## redbirddog

Hall Ball is a game Chloe loves.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/hall-ball-with-chloe.html

Have fun.


----------



## mswhipple

What a cute game... Hall Ball !! I will introduce it to Willie today! It would be especially good on rainy days! Thanks, redbirddog.


----------



## Coco

Love playing games with Coco. A game that we play is “Hide and Go Seek”. You can play it indoors and/or outdoors. Have played it with 2 to 10 people (adults and children). 
I give each person a small treat or kibble and have them hide. Each person takes a turn calling out, “Come, Coco, Come”. They stay hidden and Coco searches them out – we play for about 10 minutes. Coco loves it! And she gets great exercise and a lot of praise for coming!

This game is so fun for both the people and her!


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We play hide the kong.


----------



## datacan

Bump. 

We hide treats as well, like it a lot.


----------



## Ozkar

I agree JM. Find it is a fun game to play on cold, wet, winter days. It kept mine stimulated throughout last winter.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

We play find with toys. Haven't done treats since getting the second pup.


----------

